# Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni



## raz0r176 (13. April 2013)

*Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Hallo Leute, 
ich suche derzeit einen Tablet-PC mit Digitizer, vorzugsweise etwa 10 Zoll und mit Android. Dabei sollte besonders der Akku lange durchhalten und die Stifteingabe gut sein. 
Außerdem brauche ich kein 3G (auch wenn es natürlich nicht schaden würde). 
Derzeit ist das Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi in der engeren Auswahl, ich würde aber gerne wissen, ob ihr noch ähnliche Geräte in der Preisklasse (vielleicht sogar mit einer besseren Auflösung) kennt oder ob vielleicht in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten neue Geräte herauskommen.


----------



## ile (13. April 2013)

Kurz und knapp : Nein, es gibt nichts besseres in dieser Preisklasse. Genauer gesagt : es gibt nichtmal etwas annähernd so gutes. Das entscheidende ist ja, dass du eines mit Digitizer haben möchtest und da steht mit Android ausschließlich das Note zur Auswahl. Ich interessiere mich auch genau dafür und auch mich stört lediglich die Auflösung. Ich hoffe, dass Samsung im Sommer den Nachfolger vorstellt, solange kann ich noch warten.


----------



## raz0r176 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Ich warte auch erstmal noch etwas ab, vielleicht kommt ja demnächst nochmal was neues von Samsung


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Ich warte momentan auf das Windows Surface Pro, weil ich keine guten Android Apps kenne die das Leisten können was einige Programme unter Windows können.


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Es kann aber iirc keine Stifteingabe.


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Beim Microsoft Surface Pro wurde ein Wacom Digitizer integriert, der bis zu 1024 Punkte der Druckempfindlichkeit erkennt. Durch diesen ist es möglich, mit dem Stylus genauere Eingaben zu machen oder auch ähnlich wie auf einem Notizbuch zu schreiben

Hatte mir mehrere Videos vom Surface Pro und Android Tablets angeschaut mit Stifteingabe. Mit Android zu arbeiten finde ich nicht gut, Multimedia ja, sonst nein


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

If I Recall Correctly Wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Low (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Hab meinen Post aktualisiert


----------



## ile (17. April 2013)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Microsoft Surface Pro wurde ein Wacom Digitizer integriert, der bis zu 1024 Punkte der Druckempfindlichkeit erkennt. Durch diesen ist es möglich, mit dem Stylus genauere Eingaben zu machen oder auch ähnlich wie auf einem Notizbuch zu schreiben
> 
> Hatte mir mehrere Videos vom Surface Pro und Android Tablets angeschaut mit Stifteingabe. Mit Android zu arbeiten finde ich nicht gut, Multimedia ja, sonst nein



Ja gut. Problem ist halt: 
- viel teurer
- deutlich schwerer
- zu wenig Akkulaufzeit

(für meine aktuellen Zwecke! Generell ist das Surface Pro ein cooles Gerät, bloß im Moment bringt mir n Galaxy Note mehr... (schreib ich, damit Cook nicht aus allen Wolken fällt, wenn er das liest...  ))

Ist halt einfach eine andere Geräteklasse...


----------



## Low (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Welche App wäre eigentlich am besten für diesen Zweck?
Bei uns in der Uni gibt es Steckdosen


----------



## ile (17. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Welche App wäre eigentlich am besten für diesen Zweck?
> Bei uns in der Uni gibt es Steckdosen



Will ich ständig zu ner Steckdose rennen? Wie ein Hund zum vorgesehenen Anleihplätzchen? Nein...


----------



## Low (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Gibt es nur eine Steckdose in der Uni?


----------



## ile (18. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Gibt es nur eine Steckdose in der Uni?



Gibt es nur mich, der eine Steckdose sucht? Oder vielleicht doch noch ne ganze Menge andere Leute?


----------



## Low (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Tablet mit Digitizer für Uni*

Nur du

Ist aber von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich


----------



## ile (18. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Nur du
> 
> Ist aber von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich



Bei mir bin ich da schon deutlich eingeschränkt. Und da hab ich einfach keinen Bock drauf. Ich will mich dort hinsetzen wo ich will und wo meine Kumpel sitzen und nicht dort, wo die Steckdose ist... Und dauernd dieses blöde Kabel mitnehmen, dauernd ein und auspacken, anschließen und aufpassen, dass keiner drüber fällt etc. pp. Nein, danke. Das war mit der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich mir ein Samsung Series 9 gekauft habe, obwohl es sauteuer war und eigentlich bloß die vierte Geige bei mir spielt...


----------

